# Laptop keine WLAN "Es sind keine Verbindungen verfügbar"



## Hoffi3D (27. Mai 2018)

*Laptop keine WLAN "Es sind keine Verbindungen verfügbar"*

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei einen Schenker Laptop(Clevo W370ST)  mit Win7 64 Bit aufzusetzen.
Es funktioniert auch alles außer WLAN.

Der Laptop meint das kein WLAN Netz verfügbar ist. Obwohl sicher 3 verfügbar sein sollten. Mit anderen Geräten sind diese auch verfügbar.
Die Treiber sind alle installiert. Soweit ich das sehe auch ordentlich. (siehe Screenshot im Anhang).

Ich habe das ganze OS jetzt auch nochmal installiert, aber habe wieder den selben Effekt.

Gegenwärtig habe ich noch die alte Festplatte(Festplattentausch) mit dieser geht das Wlan ohne weiteres.
Die Problembehandlung vom Win7 bringt nichts.

Könnt ihr mir helfen? Ich habe noch ein paar Screenshot beigelegt.


----------



## RubySoho (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Laptop keine WLAN "Es sind keine Verbindungen verfügbar"*

Gib dem Laptop mal eine feste IP Adresse und schau mal obs dann geht.


----------



## azzih (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Laptop keine WLAN "Es sind keine Verbindungen verfügbar"*

Ja viele Laptops haben ne extra Taste zum Abschalten des Wlans. Schau mal ob dein Modell eins hat und ob du das ausversehen umgelegt hast...


----------



## Hoffi3D (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Laptop keine WLAN "Es sind keine Verbindungen verfügbar"*



RubySoho schrieb:


> Gib dem Laptop mal eine feste IP Adresse und schau mal obs dann geht.



Meinst du dass das etwas ändert? Würde ja nur bedeuten dass er via DHCP keine IP bekommt, dass wäre ja erst nachdem er mit dem WLAN verbunden ist.
Per Lan nimmt er vom selben Router eine IP.


----------



## Hoffi3D (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Laptop keine WLAN "Es sind keine Verbindungen verfügbar"*



azzih schrieb:


> Ja viele Laptops haben ne extra Taste zum Abschalten des Wlans. Schau mal ob dein Modell eins hat und ob du das ausversehen umgelegt hast...



Der Laptop hat dafür keine Tastenkombi oder Taste. Es gibt nur einen Flugzeugmodus, dieser ist aus. Lt. Selbsttestscheint ja der "Sender" auch an zu sein. Siehe Screenshot.


----------



## RubySoho (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Laptop keine WLAN "Es sind keine Verbindungen verfügbar"*

Probiers aus, dauert 1min.
Eventuell kommen sich verschiedene Geräte in die Quere


----------



## Hoffi3D (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Laptop keine WLAN "Es sind keine Verbindungen verfügbar"*



RubySoho schrieb:


> Probiers aus, dauert 1min.
> Eventuell kommen sich verschiedene Geräte in die Quere



IP manuell vergeben und getestet dass diese frei ist. Selber Effekt.
Ja aber die können sich ja nur nach verbinden mit dem Netzwerk stören oder?


----------



## keinnick (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Laptop keine WLAN "Es sind keine Verbindungen verfügbar"*

Nutzt Du die Treiber vom Hersteller oder von Windows? Falls Du die von Windows nutzt, bügel vielleicht mal einen vom Hersteller drüber: ONE.de Service-Center - ONE K73-3O (Clevo W370ST) - Downloads


----------



## Hoffi3D (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Laptop keine WLAN "Es sind keine Verbindungen verfügbar"*



keinnick schrieb:


> Nutzt Du die Treiber vom Hersteller oder von Windows? Falls Du die von Windows nutzt, bügel vielleicht mal einen vom Hersteller drüber: ONE.de Service-Center - ONE K73-3O (Clevo W370ST) - Downloads



Die vom Hersteller, mit Windows eigenen Treibern klappt es nicht. Da ist es einfach ein unbekanntes Geräte im Gerätemanager.


----------



## keinnick (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Laptop keine WLAN "Es sind keine Verbindungen verfügbar"*

Ok, schade. Du hast ja oben einen Screenshot gepostet, in dem "Treibertest" und die Versionsnummer steht. Ist das dieselbe Treiber-Version wie auf der funktionierenden Platte?


----------



## Hoffi3D (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Laptop keine WLAN "Es sind keine Verbindungen verfügbar"*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ok, schade. Du hast ja oben einen Screenshot gepostet, in dem "Treibertest" und die Versionsnummer steht. Ist das dieselbe Treiber-Version wie auf der funktionierenden Platte?



jep auch hier komplett das Gleiche.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Laptop keine WLAN "Es sind keine Verbindungen verfügbar"*

Vielleicht ist die WLAN-Karte im Jenseits.
Die kann  man wechseln:
Intel Wireless-AC 7260 + Bluetooth, PCIe Mini Card (7260.HMWWB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.

Ist der Laptop malwarefrei:
AdwCleaner | heise Download,
Malwarebytes | Kostenlose Software fur Internetsicherheit und Schutz vor Schadsoftware ?


----------



## Hoffi3D (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Laptop keine WLAN "Es sind keine Verbindungen verfügbar"*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist die WLAN-Karte im Jenseits.
> Die kann  man wechseln:
> Intel Wireless-AC 7260 + Bluetooth, PCIe Mini Card (7260.HMWWB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.
> 
> ...



Mit der alten Festplatte (zu klein daher getauscht) geht WLAN.

Ja er ist ja noch komplett nackig nur win7+treiber


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Laptop keine WLAN "Es sind keine Verbindungen verfügbar"*



Hoffi3D schrieb:


> Ja er ist ja noch komplett nackig nur win7+treiber


Der WLAN-Treiber ist drauf?


----------



## Hoffi3D (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Laptop keine WLAN "Es sind keine Verbindungen verfügbar"*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Der WLAN-Treiber ist drauf?



deswegen schreibe ich nur  Win7+Treiber 
siehe auch Screenshot


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Laptop keine WLAN "Es sind keine Verbindungen verfügbar"*



Hoffi3D schrieb:


> deswegen schreibe ich nur  Win7+Treiber


Dann installiere ihn:
Downloads fur Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6235, Dualband.


----------



## robbe (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Laptop keine WLAN "Es sind keine Verbindungen verfügbar"*

Ist da mit dem Treiber vielleicht einfach eine Software zum Verwalten der Wlan Verbindungen mit installiert worden? Diese unsinnigen Programme blockieren dann gerne mal die Windowseigene Wlansuche.


----------

